# When to start Mother's Milk Tea?



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I am expecting to have supply issues due to a breast reduction. When should I start drinking the tea? I am 33 weeks.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Did you nurse your first baby? Did you have supply issues then?

You definitely shouldn't start drinking Mother's Milk Tea until after your baby comes - fenugreek is contraindicated during pregnancy.

And since you had a reduction, the tea probably isn't going to be strong enough to cut it. I would recommend instead trying an herbal tincture from www.motherlove.com, especially the one with goat's rue in it, as that helps build breast tissue. Or you can take the herbs in pill form.

I would also look into domperidone - the problem is getting your hands on some now that the FDA is supposedly cracking down on imports.

Have you read Defining Your Own Success about breastfeeding after a reduction? Check it out at http://www.bfar.org .

Also, read up on supply and how to increase it at www.kellymom.com - and I would highly recommend finding a lactation consultant who's experienced with breastfeeding after reduction in your area to help you.

HTH!


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

I have helped a couple of moms to breastfeed after their reductions. The bfar site is a huge resource and I totally recommend it.

The tinctures and teas work very quickly, usually within 24 hours. One thing I have seen with moms who have reductions is that they can have a worse than usual engorgement period when their milk comes in -- the milk is in the ducts, but cannot get out and needs to be reabsorbed. I would think that you wouldn't want to make that worse. So, based on my small sample of moms, I would think that you would want to start tinctures a day or two after the engorgement calms down.

Good luck!


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks you guys!! Well I am a member of the bfar group and have found lots of info there. I had just read somewhere recently that you could start drinking the tea near the end of your pregnancy but I think I will skip that and just order the tincture from motherlove.com and wait until after baby is here.

I did not BF my dd. I just assumed I couldn't but after I got home from the hospital (a few days I guess) I became engorged and actually had a little milk coming out. I thought since my dd was already on the bottle I could not go back. This pregnancy I know I will have some milk its just a matter of how much. I am better prepared this time around and know that I can BF its just I may have to supplement.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought I remembered a tincture from Motherlove that is supposed to be for during pg, and lo: "_More Milk Two Glyercite - NEW Alcohol Free! -
(raspberry leaf, nettle leaf, alfalfa leaf)
Specially formulated to safely increase breast milk while pregnant and nursing._"
Though I think the advice about not getting into galactologues until after engorgement calms down might be a good one.

You know, now that I think about it, maybe this product is for pregnant women who are already bf'ing an older nursling. ???

Anyhow, best wishes to the OP.


----------

